# where to buy River Rock



## fishlover&lt;3 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm sure this is a not the greatest question but where you go about finding and purchasing river rock for your tank? I know you can't give me specific places in my area, but generally speaking what types of stores or companies should I be looking for. thanks for the help, its much needed.


----------



## car0linab0y (Aug 10, 2009)

Home Depot, Lowes, landscaping supply places, etc....


----------



## gilberbt (Aug 1, 2009)

You can usually get some from local landscape companies. Most places you can get them for .15 - .50 cents\lbs. Just google stone or landscape companies where you live. I was able to get enough rock work to fill my 75g just under half way up from a local mulch and stone company for like $25.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

Landscaping or pond places are your best bet for sure. Some you can only buy by the ton, but others will let you buy in smaller quantities.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Local river as well, and they are free.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

JimA said:


> Local river as well, and they are free.


This. I collected rocks right on the lake. People probably wondered what i was doing but hey it was free and made my tank look great!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Chunkanese said:


> JimA said:
> 
> 
> > Local river as well, and they are free.
> ...


Often illegal. And doesn't help to protect the environment.


----------



## dwest (Jul 7, 2011)

would it be possible to use white flint rock in a malawi tank? i have a bunch on some land i own and thought it might give the tank a good look.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Flint tends to have sharp points and edges that I don't like around my fish.


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

prov356 said:


> Often illegal. And doesn't help to protect the environment.


I understand the sentiment of not harming the environment, but there really aren't a lot of folks out their stealing rocks in great enough quantities to do harm. I'd say if you're picking up a few for a tank (and not actively destroying large amounts of habitat) you can do some penance by picking up some trash while you're there and the net result will be positive.

As for illegal you'll run into this mostly in state and national parks and preserves, these places have been set aside for preservation and should be respected. If you're picking up a few choice pieces on the side of the road or on some land you have access to that is probably fine. Just use common sense.

Ultimately it is hobbyists like us that are also the folks fighting to preserve and protect a lot of our favorite species. Just use your judgement and don't tote six wheelbarrows of habitat out of a lake and I don't think you'll hurt anything.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The landscape supply places are REALLY cheap so why sneak "protected" rocks (assume they are prohibited for a reason) if there is such a reasonable alternative?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

mccluggen said:


> prov356 said:
> 
> 
> > Often illegal. And doesn't help to protect the environment.
> ...


It's so easy to rationalize wrong doing, isn't it? There's no right or wrong except what we individually determine to be right or wrong, right?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Here in the Pacific NW we have more rivers and river rock than you can imagine, if I lived in downtown New York it would be a different story. That being said with all the rivers and lakes we have here my rocks still came from a landscaping place. I just liked the type I went with better than river rock.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

How about your back yard or the woods in the surrounding area? I'm sure a rock here or there from the woods is a better option, though I get mine from my local beach (some AWESOME rocks there)


----------

